# Health care overhaul insures 2.5 million more young adults



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.



> (CBS/AP) Since the new health care overhaul law took effect a year ago, 2.5 million young adults have gained insurance, according to a new report from the Obama administration.
> 
> The report - published Wednesday by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services - shows an increase 2 1/2 times larger than government and private estimates from earlier this year. The previous estimate was that 1 million Americans ages 19-25 had gained coverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



26 year old _children_?

That explains dummies like you.


----------



## Conservative (Dec 14, 2011)

Obamacare Has Increased Cost of Health Insurance, Says Kaiser Foundation
 Yay, Obamacare


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2011)

F*cked up entirely by the government....

Mortgage industry....check.
K-12 education......check.
Advanced education....almost...so let's go ahead and count it as check.

...Healthcare....NEXT!


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> ...



Take it up with the author of the article. I didn't write it. And what explains your inability to understand the law, douchebag?


----------



## Rozman (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> ...






> *26 year old children?*



Well in a liberal household the kids sponge off the parents for a long time.
So when this law was written they knew exactly what age the cutoff would be.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Asshole, I understand it.. but please explain to me how a 26 yo is a child?  I mean, we have all these OWS street shitters running around acting like children, but at age 26, you should be able to take care of yourself, and that includes having health insurance and not having mommy and daddy covering you.  What next?  30 yo children?  35 yo children?

This didn't fix anything... just created a new class of 20 somethings that consider themselves children that must be taken care of.  I'm guessing you're one.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Obamacare Has Increased Cost of Health Insurance, Says Kaiser Foundation
> Yay, Obamacare



Yeah, right, says the Kaiser Foundation  So, how did Kaiser account for the fact that health care premiums have been rising more and more every year, even before Obama took office?


----------



## Conservative (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare Has Increased Cost of Health Insurance, Says Kaiser Foundation
> ...



Here's a thought... research it, dip shit.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Rozman said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Yeah, no shit... I'm guessing JoeFK is one of the aforementioned... hanging around all day, contributing nothing, denmanding that somebody else  take care of him.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare Has Increased Cost of Health Insurance, Says Kaiser Foundation
> ...



I thought the whole point of Obamacare was to lower premiums for everyone?


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

why do these fools pretend that health isurance wasnt increasing every year BEFORE this bill?

why do cons lie so damned much?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Rozman said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Obama's gonna lower the seas too!


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Moron. Did I write the article? No, I didn't. And what do you care if parents want to continue to pay for their 26 yr old sons or daughters to stay on their health insurance? The law doesn't force the parents to keep them on their plans; it ALLOWS them to keep them on their plans. Like I said, what explains your inability to understand the law?


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

How about we drastically reduce the cost by not allowing a middleman to make tons of profit off the sick?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> why do these fools pretend that health isurance wasnt increasing every year BEFORE this bill?
> 
> why do cons lie so damned much?



Oh, so you're done having gay rights explained to you?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this explains why everybody who pays for their insurance is now paying more. way to go demoncrat.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

Why are you pretending health care costs were NOT ALREADY rising before the bill?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we drastically reduce the cost by not allowing a middleman to make tons of profit off the sick?



Yoyu should read up on  the notion of actuarial tables.  For that matter, you should read up on pretty much _anything_.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

Isurance companies dont make people well.

We should not allow them to make money off the sick


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

The cons idea of a merry christmas.

Sick people dying in the street without care.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Isurance companies dont make people well.
> 
> We should not allow them to make money off the sick



All you are doing is proving, once again, you don't know jack fuck about how insurance works.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 14, 2011)

Rozman said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



well that failed. just like his 8% unemployment and his shovel ready shit.


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Why are you pretending health care costs were NOT ALREADY rising before the bill?



Wasn't this bill to curtail that though?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The cons idea of a merry christmas.
> 
> Sick people dying in the street without care.



My only hope is that they are forced to eat cheap dog food prior to dying... and if I could get a good baby seal clubbing in that'd be great as well.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



The law hasn't gone into full effect. Once the individual mandate goes into effect, the law will lead to lower premiums.



> The Congressional Budget Office (the official government scoring agency) reported that they estimated the cost of an individual low-cost plan in the exchange to be $5,300 in 2016. This is a plan with an actuarial value (roughly, the share of expenses for a given population covered by insurance) of 70 percent. In their September 22 letter to the Senate Finance Committee, the CBO projected that, absent reform, the cost of an individual policy in the nongroup market would be $6,000 for a plan with an actuarial value of 60 percent. This implies that the same plan that cost $6,000 without reform would cost $4,540 with reform, or almost 25 percent less.
> 
> The CBO has not reported many of the details of their analysis, such as the age distribution of individuals in the nongroup market or in the exchange. So these data do not provide a strictly apples-to-apples comparison of premiums for the same individual in the exchange and in the no-reform, nongroup market. And their conclusion may change as legislation moves forward. But the key point is that, as of now, the most authoritative objective voice in this debate suggests that reform will significantly reduce, not increase, nongroup premiums.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The cons idea of a merry christmas.
> ...



Pretty much how you come off fella


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



You come of as mildly retarded.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 14, 2011)

ba1614 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you pretending health care costs were NOT ALREADY rising before the bill?
> ...



It did stop it.

now go back and look at how much and how often the insurance crime squad was raising it two years before the bill.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





OMG... what fucking planet do you libtards come from?


----------



## DiamondDave (Dec 14, 2011)

Funny... they always had the freedom to buy it all on their own... a quick yahoo search and you can find health insurance plans being sold everywhere


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

truthmatters said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



huh?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> F*cked up entirely by the government....
> 
> Mortgage industry....check.
> K-12 education......check.
> ...



Bump


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> You come of as mildly retarded.



Let's look at those facts again:



> The major aspects of this reform took place in 2007, notably the introduction of large subsidies for low-income populations, a merged nongroup and small group insurance market, and a mandate on individuals to purchase health insurance. And the results have been an enormous reduction in the cost of nongroup insurance in the state: *The average individual premium in the state fell from $8,537 at the end of 2006 to $5,143 in mid-2009, a 40 percent reduction, while the rest of the nation was seeing a 14 percent increase.*



Can't dispute those facts, huh? That's what I thought. Maybe you would't be so soggy if you stopped soaking your head in your drool cup. Moron.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 14, 2011)

My premiums have risen because of O care.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you educate yourself about the true limited function of Government, and the kicker...*Personal Responsibility*?

Come back and see us.

MOST young adults see themselves as _indestructable_ abd are more interested in using thier money to party and other material things.

Buying healthcare is the furthest thing from thier minds.

And that is _Human Nature._


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> ...



If you knew anything about personal responsibility, you'd support the law, because it requires everybody to be personally responsible for their own health insurance. And apparently, health care ISN'T the furthest thing from the minds of the 2.5 million more people who now have health insurance, thanks to the ACA. Get it? Good.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.



You forgot to mention that this very provision is driving up premiums at alarming rates.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> If you knew anything about personal responsibility, you'd support the law, because it requires everybody to be personally responsible for their own health insurance. And apparently, health care ISN'T the furthest thing from the minds of the 2.5 million more people who now have health insurance, thanks to the ACA. Get it? Good.



So your idea of "personal responsibility" is doing what your told to do with a gun pointed at your head?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > If you knew anything about personal responsibility, you'd support the law, because it requires everybody to be personally responsible for their own health insurance. And apparently, health care ISN'T the furthest thing from the minds of the 2.5 million more people who now have health insurance, thanks to the ACA. Get it? Good.
> ...



No, that would be considered "fleecing" by most American standards.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


 -OR- Legalized _Theft_ by those we elect to serve US...


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > If you knew anything about personal responsibility, you'd support the law, because it requires everybody to be personally responsible for their own health insurance. And apparently, health care ISN'T the furthest thing from the minds of the 2.5 million more people who now have health insurance, thanks to the ACA. Get it? Good.
> ...



It's not my idea. It was originally a Republican idea. Newt supported it; Mitt still supports it; the Heritage Foundation supported it. If I had things my way, we'd have Medicare for all or at least a public option; but Republicans didn't want to play, so they got stuck with their own idea. And wouldn't you know it? They couldn't even support their own idea. You want personal responsibility? Well, now you have it. You are responsible for your own health insurance. Being a personal-responsibility patriot, you ought to love it. Enjoy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proof The current US health insurance system is totally fuck and needs to be totally scrapped.

Just had this conversation with my son who was also is awe of the genius of ObamaCare and how its so hard for a 25 year old to get insurance.  My reply?

In a Free Market insurers would be offering you blow jobs to get your business because young men don't get sick -- you should be able to get a policy that costs less than peanuts

ObamaCare need to meet the ashheap of history


----------



## Avorysuds (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm sure the costs will go down lol...


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The cons idea of a merry christmas.
> 
> Sick people dying in the street without care.


Life in the times of Charles Dickens.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Vomit... I hate fuckin' vomit.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> ...


Precisely.


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



With Obamacare you may get your wish.  It takes time to push the employers to drop healthcare coverage for their employees and it takes time to push healthcare insurers out of the market, but that was the plan when all along once Obamacare was signed and Kusinich finally understood the goal once he was on Airforce 1 with Obama.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Yeah, no shit... I'm guessing JoeFK is one of the aforementioned... hanging around all day, contributing nothing, denmanding that somebody else  take care of him



Actually, I work for a living. I've held the same job for the last 11 years. But don't let that stop you from pretending to know anything about me. Jesus Christ, you are a fucking idiot. Go soak your head some more in your drool cup.


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Rozman said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



And when the law was written it was worded so the illegals would fall under obamacare also......through the back door, albeit....but covered.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I hope so. We need true universal health care. Medicare for all is the least we could do. It's 20-fucking-11 for Christ's sake.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

no you don't Joe... yore a "librul"... that means you don't work... you live off the hard work of others... don't you know that by now?

Whenever they get challenged on anything, that's the card they play with more consistency than ANY leftie does the "race" card.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> *This conclusion is consistent with evidence from Massachusetts. In their December 2007 report, AHIP reported that the average single premium at the end of 2006 for a nongroup product in the United States was $2,613. In a report issued just this week, AHIP found that the average single premium in mid-2009 was $2,985, or a 14 percent increase. That same report presents results for the nongroup markets in a set of states. One of those states is Massachusetts, which passed health-care reform similar to the one contemplated at the federal level in mid-2006. The major aspects of this reform took place in 2007, notably the introduction of large subsidies for low-income populations, a merged nongroup and small group insurance market, and a mandate on individuals to purchase health insurance. And the results have been an enormous reduction in the cost of nongroup insurance in the state: The average individual premium in the state fell from $8,537 at the end of 2006 to $5,143 in mid-2009, a 40 percent reduction, while the rest of the nation was seeing a 14 percent increase.*
> 
> Ezra Klein - Massachusetts provides evidence that health-care reform lowers insurance premiums



The AHIP is an insurance industry lobbying group, so its hardly surprising that it would produce a report favorable on a program that forces consumers to purchase insurance.  Furthermore, Ezra Klein works for the Washington Post, which is the American equivalent of Pravda. So we have a Democrat Party propagandist quoting a lobbying organization.

Yeah, that's credible.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, no shit... I'm guessing JoeFK is one of the aforementioned... hanging around all day, contributing nothing, denmanding that somebody else  take care of him
> ...



Who do you work for?


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



That's your opinion...I understand that.  We won't be able to afford it and there is sincere doubt that key components of it is even legal.
I don't care if it's 1900, 2011, or 2099.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


 Try being responsible for yourself first instead of forcing the rest of us into something we don't want. NOT a big fan of liberty of the individual, _are you?_


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I'm self-employed, unfortunately.


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> no you don't Joe... yore a "librul"... that means you don't work... you live off the hard work of others... don't you know that by now?
> 
> Whenever they get challenged on anything, that's the card they play with more consistency than ANY leftie does the "race" card.



Where's the 'race card'?  You by just bringing it up, I'm assuming.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Doing what?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



T, shut up already. Just because I don't agree with you, it doesn't mean that I 
hate liberty. What an asinine thing to say.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Carpenter.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > no you don't Joe... yore a "librul"... that means you don't work... you live off the hard work of others... don't you know that by now?
> ...


That's exactly what PaperPlate is doing. He fools no one but himself with the racebaiting crap.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


Then WHY for God's Sake are you wanting Governemnt to RUN SOMETHING YOU should be responsible for...and most young people could care less about?

Government runs things? YOU lose Choice...you lose _liberty..._The Marketplace flees...Competition goes away...It's Government's way...or the HIGHWAY.

Jeeze man..._WAKE UP!_


----------



## whitehall (Dec 14, 2011)

That's the idea isn't it? Once you promise taxpayer freebees you can't take it back even if it means that adults four years short of their 30th birthday can still get health insurance under mommy's name.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

No... I am SAYING that you guys play the "you don't work for a living and are a leech on society" the same or even MORE than libs use the "race" card that you always accuse us of.

That's not racebaiting in the LEAST. That's just an observation.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

whitehall said:


> That's the idea isn't it? Once you promise taxpayer freebees you can't take it back even if it means that adults four years short of their 30th birthday can still get health insurance under mommy's name.



WHo's making parents keep their kids on their plans? The law doesn't force them to; it ALLOWS them to. If they want to let their 26 yr old son stay on their health plan, what does it matter to you?


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> No... I am SAYING that you guys play the "you don't work for a living and are a leech on society" the same or even MORE than libs use the "race" card that you always accuse us of.
> 
> That's not racebaiting in the LEAST. That's just an observation.



YOU GUYS??????
Well, would you kindly show a post of mine that even suggest what you claimed?
And....exactly what am I accusing you of?

You said it....now just back up what you claim.  I won't be going anywhere so, I will be waiting.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > That's the idea isn't it? Once you promise taxpayer freebees you can't take it back even if it means that adults four years short of their 30th birthday can still get health insurance under mommy's name.
> ...



That law forces the insurance companies to cover it.  It thereby causes my rates to go up.  That's why I care.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Nonsense. The law did not require identification for medicaid coverage because Medicaid is administered by the states who do require identification.  Identification for Medicaid coverage has been in federal law since 2006.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > No... I am SAYING that you guys play the "you don't work for a living and are a leech on society" the same or even MORE than libs use the "race" card that you always accuse us of.
> ...


 This should be good...


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Flopper said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



But, no one will be turned away in an emergency room, Flopper...just as it is now.
Obamacare will pick up the tab on it...even when they advertised that illegals aren't covered.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> No... I am SAYING that you guys play the "you don't work for a living and are a leech on society" the same or even MORE than libs use the "race" card that you always accuse us of.
> 
> That's not racebaiting in the LEAST. That's just an observation.



The difference is most libturds are in fact leeches, whereas few conservatives are racist.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


And illegals ARE covered in the ER...


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Baited breath, mind you...


----------



## DiamondDave (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > That's the idea isn't it? Once you promise taxpayer freebees you can't take it back even if it means that adults four years short of their 30th birthday can still get health insurance under mommy's name.
> ...


They are adults.. they can get their own.. I can understand a 19 year old college student... I can understand a mentally challenged 30 year old dependent... this leech shit is ridiculous


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Did I say you specifically? No. 

I said "you guys" in the same generic abstract that the righties us that all "libruls' play the race card....and yes... I have called a select few people on this board "racists". Two in fact... in a serious manner....because they are. The retired military guy with the David Duke sigline and the guy with a muppet for an avatar. But I don't call that "playing the race card" I say that's calling it like it is.

But I don't know HOW many times I've heard "Go get a job", Stop sucking off the government tit" and the like from the righties on here....which is complete bullshit.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> But, no one will be turned away in an emergency room, Flopper...just as it is now.
> Obamacare will pick up the tab on it...even when they advertised that illegals aren't covered.



EMTALA is 25 years old. It has nothing to do with Obama, as he was a recent college grad when Reagan signed it.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> More good news as a result of the new health care law. Go on, Republicans, tell these 2.5 million people that you want to take away their health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and who paid for this, btw?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 14, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Then don't pay for your 26 yr old's health insurance. Nobody's making you. The law simply ALLOWS people to stay on their parents' health plans until the age of 26. Pretty simple, really.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



hey hey hey now, according to Pelosi , its great, they can all go chase their muse while others pick up the tab....


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Well, you were responding to me with, 'You Guys' so I was just assuming, by reading your words that you included me.  Also, you stated that, "you always accuse us of"...again by saying that, I thought you were referring to me.
I hope you can see where the confusion came from.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2011)

Republicans have the best solution...

Let them die


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


And government endorsed/enforced to boot...


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > But, no one will be turned away in an emergency room, Flopper...just as it is now.
> ...



Yes, or no....is Obamacare going to pick up the tab?


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have the best solution...
> 
> Let them die


Alan Grayson? _Is that you?_


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have the best solution...
> 
> Let them die



Just a typical partisan hack response, leftwinger.  You should make a bumper sticker out of that...oh wait, that ship has already sailed.

There can be a safetynet solution just for those who do fall through the cracks, for a small percentage of what we will be paying.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



yep... I can.... sorry if I lump in every Conservative poster as a whole... It's a bad habit that many on here are prone to. I'll try to up my game in that regard.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare Has Increased Cost of Health Insurance, Says Kaiser Foundation
> ...



uhm, I would not knock the kaiser foundation bro.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have the best solution...
> 
> Let them die



give me a Christmas present RW, stop being a jackass...ok? wait till new years then pick up where you left off....


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Then YOU are on the wrong side...why do YOU support Big Government and thier mandates? Sure YOU may not be sucking at the tit...but by _your rhetoric?_ You seem to be an enabler of Government to rob citizens of thier liberty in issues as this when they have no business in dictating these kinds of responsibilities that belong to the individual.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have the best solution...
> ...


In fact? make it the entire board.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Well... when the working citizens have been getting hosed by the Conglomerate States of America, I tend to side with the underdog. Why do you support what you do? It's like going to a casino and rooting for the house.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Yes, or no....is Obamacare going to pick up the tab?



"Obamacare" is a fabricated term. It doesn't refer to anything, certainly not a payer. So no.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have the best solution...
> ...


Exactly. As a taxpayer I don't mind paying for those that cannot by no fault of thier own...what I do object to are those that have made the Safety net a hammock, and have taken up residence, when they are perfectly able to contribute themselves but take the coward's way out...and become moochers.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2011)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have the best solution...
> ...



Republicans have been blocking healthcare reform for over 20 years. After blocking Clinton from establishing a universal healthcare program and promising they would develop a better system, they did NOTHING

Once they took Congress, they blocked healthcare for 15 more years. Now their Repeal and Replace has become just Repeal

Let them die is an accurate description of Republican healthcare policy


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, or no....is Obamacare going to pick up the tab?
> ...



fabricated....yea, by your masters. 


now? its verboten....gee what a turn around eh? 


hey hows that CLASS act going?


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yea like they blocked hillary care..right? 





> Let them die is an accurate description of Republican healthcare policy



no, thats just you being stupid.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How many people do you think that is T? Just curious...


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, or no....is Obamacare going to pick up the tab?
> ...



Sounds more like your parsing a word, greenbeard.  Poor attempt at a spin.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Anything's cheaper than the ER care (bankruptcy, Welfare to get Medicaid, no cost control at ALL) we pay for now, DUMBAZZ. LOL. Pub dupes!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2011)

The T said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The moochers are those who duck buying health insurance and show up in Emergency Rooms seeking treatment. The moochers are the idiots who have ignored our out of control healthcare system


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Just pointing out that you didn't ask me anything. Are you asking if that piece of legislation pays for uncompensated ER visits? Again, the answer is no.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



thats his game. I ever tell you of the time we had a hash out on whether the plan to open up HC coverage to these 26 years olds would actually incur a cost?.....real live money? 

12 posts it took me to box him till....he had to admit yes,  it would.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2011)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Yes they blocked Hillarycare and told the same lies they tell now......"Just trash this healthcare plan and we will work up something better". 

Once they kil a healthcare bill, they do whatever it takes to block a replacement

Let them die is the GOP healthcare policy


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

francoHFW said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Looks like the board idiot has appeared.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


 
And the very SAME that demand that mommy gubmint take care of them because they don't have the fucking GUTS to exercise thier liberty and the responsibility that goes with it...and that makes YOU an _enabler..._doesn't it?


----------



## Meister (Dec 14, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



hahahahaha! 
Yeah, he skirts around the real context of the issue.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 14, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Yes they blocked Hillarycare and told the same lies they tell now......"Just trash this healthcare plan and we will work up something better".



The irony is just _what_ the something better they cooked up was.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 14, 2011)

Meister said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




Very clever, but you obviously just mouth Pub talking points and are clueless. Idiot.


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they blocked Hillarycare and told the same lies they tell now......"Just trash this healthcare plan and we will work up something better".
> ...


Yeah...it's called Obamacare...and it's worse.

*NEXT*


----------



## DiamondDave (Dec 14, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they blocked Hillarycare and told the same lies they tell now......"Just trash this healthcare plan and we will work up something better".
> ...



And where is healthcare a constitutional charge of the federal govt??


----------



## The T (Dec 14, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


These Progressives have a history of doing end-run-arounds of the Constitution. They will read you chapter and verse of what isn't there.


----------



## Conservative (Dec 14, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Mass fucked up it's health care by trying to 'reform' it.

Study Examines Impact of Massachusetts Health Law on Emergency Department Visits - Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center


> overall emergency department use in Massachusetts continues to rise





> Researchers found a 4.1 percent increase in overall ED visits from 2006 to 2008  3.4 percent from 2006 to 2007 and 0.7 percent the following year. In comparison, there was a 4.6 percent increase in ED visits statewide according to data from the Massachusetts Division of Health Care Finance and Policy. They found a 1.8 percent decrease in low-severity visits for the group affected by the reform law versus the comparison group.
> 
> This small decrease in low-severity visits was somewhat contradictory to expectations prior to the implementation of reform, Smulowitz wrote.
> 
> *To the extent that policymakers expected a substantial decrease in overall and low-severity ED visits, this study does not support those expectations. *





> The authors suggest limitations on the availability of primary care in Massachusetts may be a key reason in the limited effect of health reform in ED utilization.


LIMITED PRIMARY CARE.


5 painful health-care lessons from Massachusetts - Jun. 15, 2010


> *Lesson 1: The Massachusetts plan does not control costs.*
> 
> When Massachusetts launched its reform program in 2006, it already had the highest medical costs in the nation. Today, the burden is still rising far faster than wages or inflation, from those already lofty levels. A report from that state attorney general in March -- remember, this is a Democratic administration -- asked rhetorically "Can we expect the existing health-care market in Massachusetts to successfully contain health-care costs?" The report concluded, "To date, the answer is an unequivocal 'no.'"





> *Lesson 2: Community rating, guaranteed issue and mandated benefits swell costs.*Hence the pool of insured people gets older and sicker as the healthy drop out. That's what happened in Massachusetts, and it contributed to soaring premiums. The 2006 reform plan was supposed to solve the problem by requiring that everyone buy coverage or pay a fine of around $1,000. It worked, but only in part: Of the 600,000 uninsured in 2005, around 450,000 are now covered. But a large share of 150,000 who still lack coverage are young residents who choose to pay the fine instead of high premiums. Insurers are also getting socked by people who sign up for insurance to get expensive care mandated under state law, including hospitalization for childbirth or hip replacements, and then depart once the procedure is completed.





> *Lesson 3: Huge subsidies for low-to-medium earners could prove extremely expensive.*The problem is that the actual annual cost of these plans is around $10,000, so the subsides are enormous -- that's 90% for families earning $44,000. And while the costs keep going up, the share paid by the enrollee barely budges. Says Michael Tanner, an economist at the conservative Cato Institute: "It's a situation where the entire escalation in costs is paid by the government, not the people receiving the care."





> *Lesson 4: The exchanges reward people for working less and earning less.*
> a family earning $33,000 pays no premium at all under Commonwealth Care. But if their pay goes to $46,000, they're obligated to contribute about $2,400. That's an effective tax rate of 18.5% on that $13,000 raise. A pay increase of $44,000 to $46,000 is mostly erased by higher premiums alone.





> *Lesson 5: The generous plans and added mandates give employers an incentive to drop health insurance.*
> Cracks are already starting to appear. Part-time workers can get coverage under Commonwealth Care for a fraction of what they'd pay as full-timers. So they "game the system" by working ten or fifteen hours a week for two or three companies. Or they find that it pays to switch from full- to part-time work. PHI, an organization that represents home health-care workers, states that one-fourth of the home care agencies in Massachusetts are reducing workers' hours so they're eligible for state-subsidized care.




Health Care Costs Rising in Massachusetts - By Katrina Trinko - The Primary Event - National Review Online


> Predictably, the plan did little to slow the growth of health costs that already were among the highest in the nation. A state report last year found that per capita health spending in Massachusetts was 15 percent above the national average. And from 2007 to 2009, private health insurance premiums rose between 5 and 10 percent annually, according to another state study.




Health Care Premiums on the Rise. Again. - Pay Dirt - SmartMoney


> Premiums are rising even faster in Massachusetts, even after that state introduced its own health care reform in 2006 requiring residents to buy health insurance in that state, according to Consumer Watchdog. Insurance premiums for a single plan have risen 13.4% nationally from 2006 to 2009 versus a much larger 18.4% in Massachusetts, while premiums for a family plan rose 19.8% in Massachusetts in the same period, versus 14.5% nationally.
> 
> Consumers are increasingly unable to afford the coverage they have, the report says: Massachusetts is hard&#8208;pressed to maintain affordability. Premiums in the state remain the second-*highest in the nation and rising costs are threatening to unbalance the state budget.




BHI Study: Massachusetts Health Care Reform drives up insurance costs both public and private 6/27/2011


> State health care expenditures have risen by $414 million over the period;
> Private health insurance costs have risen by $4.311 billion over the period;
> The federal government has spent an additional $2.418 billion on Medicaid for Massachusetts;
> Over this period, Medicare expenditures increased by $1.426 billion.





> Massachusetts voters were sold Health Care Reform as a device for controlling costs. What it turned out to be was a costly new entitlement, the bill for which was passed on to the federal government and to Massachusetts insurance companies, hospitals and rate payers. The question now is just who will pick up the tab for Obamacare.
> 
> The promise of expanded coverage at lower costs contradicts basic economic theory, says co-author Paul Bachman. By increasing demand for health care services without an equal increase in their supply, Health Care Reform in Massachusetts all but guaranteed that the price of health care services and health insurance would increase.




Facts... learn to use them JosefK.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they blocked Hillarycare and told the same lies they tell now......"Just trash this healthcare plan and we will work up something better".
> ...



Just ask Newt....Obamacare is the same thing Republicans offered up to kill Hillarycare. Once it was dead, they just dropped their replacement plan and let America suffer


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 14, 2011)

Pubs have been blocking a health system for at least 60 years. My father was a doctor who wanted it since 1940. They've ALWAYS been greedy A-holes, and the dupes have ALWAYS been clueless. LOL. You gotta laugh. Maybe now in the Information Age....
   Though jackasses like 1/2+ of the RWers here will only get it when it's implemented. And even THEN 50% of THEM will still bitch. That's the 14% who bitch in every other modern country, even now.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 14, 2011)

Conservative- health cost doubled under Boooosh, 15% a year, so those "facts" are not surprising, just spun all to hell for the dupes...


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 14, 2011)

#118- See how screwed up this computer is? LOL


----------



## Flopper (Dec 15, 2011)

Meister said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


The cost for caring for undocumented aliens in emergency rooms still rest primarily with the hospital.  There may be some assistance from states but in most cases it is the hospital that must bear the cost.

Political pressure at the state and federal level has made it illegal for states to sign up illegals immigrant for Medicaid since 1990.  In 1996, federal law required identification that proved citizenship with application for Medicaid.  The new healthcare law does nothing to change that.  However, we still require hospitals to accept those that need emergency medical care regardless of their ability to pay.

http://www.dss.virginia.gov/benefit/me_famis/citizenship.pdf


----------

